# Post Pics of the Fox Reds



## Griddoc (Apr 25, 2011)

Are there any Fox red owners that would like to start a picture thread?
This is my girl Anny.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Fox Reds? that's just crazy..... 

Meet HRCH Kirby's High Sierra, SH, QAA (Kirby)










And his Nephew, 

Medal of Honor, QAA (Valor)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Valor as a baby...


----------



## Run N Gun (Oct 3, 2011)

Those are great looking dogs, my next pup is going to be Fox Red!


----------



## Tollwest (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is my favorite Fox Reds (hey, you didn't specify they had to be Labs!;-) )


----------



## Griddoc (Apr 25, 2011)

Anny's mother Paige out of FC-AFC TEDDY'S EBONSTAR JAMES(2006 pic). Hey Tollwest!! Red is red, and those Tollies are gorgeous!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Here is Master's Sienna Sun Trooper SH. He also has 3 Master passes.
He is a pointing lab as well.

Arleen


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

Griddoc said:


> Anny's mother Paige out of FC-AFC TEDDY'S EBONSTAR JAMES(2006 pic). Hey Tollwest!! Red is red, and those Tollies are gorgeous!


Great lookin dawg. Check my girls in my avatar!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

This was HRCH Run-N-Gun's Rhythm and Blues, MH (Jive) I sure miss that dog!









21 years ago we got our first lab, Buddy's Nugget (Jive's grandmother), I sure miss her, too!









Over the years we've had several others, I really love that shade of yellow!


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

*"Guess who is red? "*









*"I think it's me!"* 









*"No, my son.....you are yellow."*


----------



## Griddoc (Apr 25, 2011)

*Great Pics. I hope this thread keeps on going. Thanks for all the pics.*


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is mine! Keepsake's Welsh Witch At Certainty. We call her Stevie.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's my fox red: 









Scout, the Cardigan Corgi


----------



## deadriver (Mar 9, 2005)

good lookin dogs. I may have to breed my bubba bitch (she is pretty much white) to a dark male....copper is a good looking dog and titled.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Rainmaker's Redhead, "Temper", SH. 
















Her first litter, just turned 2 weeks. (all sold, not an ad).


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Rainmaker's Chilian Red, JH. Half sister to Temper. Both daughters of Rainey, my first MH, my avatar.









Susan's Valor's first puppies, one week old today.


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

Top Guns Steel River Fireball


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's my Foxy Roxy!!!!!!


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW Arleen I didn't know Trooper was that dark. 
Gotta figure out how to get a picture on here.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

robertnla said:


> WOW Arleen I didn't know Trooper was that dark.
> Gotta figure out how to get a picture on here.


Robert, yes Trooper is pretty dark red. I think your Lexi is probably somewhere between Trooper and Spot in color. I know Peanut (Lexi's sister) looked more like Trooper. Here is a picture of her.

Arleen


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Jake Dog owned by Jeremy Schafer


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Jake Dog owned by Jeremy Shafer


----------



## TollerLover (Aug 25, 2008)

My redheads. Which one of these things does not belong with the others?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

TollerLover;924539
My redheads. Which one of these things does not belong with the others?[/QUOTE said:


> The black nosed one. ;-) Is that a Copper pup?


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

TollerLover said:


> My redheads. Which one of these things does not belong with the others?


The 2nd from the right...and you can send him or her to me!;-)

Your Tollers look great, too! One of these days, I'm going to have to get me one of those!


----------



## Yellowdog05 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here is my 5-year old fox red girl, Teal, sired by FC AFC Pin Oaks Texas Rex










And here are two of her pups sired by Torg's Erik the Red MH


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

heres my boy......jaeger finishing his senior this year
View attachment 6730


View attachment 6731


----------



## TollerLover (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes Rainmaker, he is a Copper puppy, mom is Trinity's Gremlin Reaper. His name is Justin (Just'Nuther Redhead). I was hoping he would blend in with the Tollers and nobody would notice


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's a toast to the awesome of awesomes red dog I was fortunate enough to breed to twice, hats off to ya Jamie I'm sure your'e missed daily and to Steve & Emily it's been a long time, Neil


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

TollerLover said:


> Yes Rainmaker, he is a Copper puppy, mom is Trinity's Gremlin Reaper. His name is Justin (Just'Nuther Redhead). I was hoping he would blend in with the Tollers and nobody would notice


LOL, it almost worked. Paint some white paws on him. ;-)


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

TollerLover said:


> Yes Rainmaker, he is a Copper puppy, mom is Trinity's Gremlin Reaper. His name is Justin (Just'Nuther Redhead). I was hoping he would blend in with the Tollers and nobody would notice


HA! I knew that was a copper puppy the second I saw that photo. Copper’s Dam is due all the credit for those loving eyes she passed on to her pups and grand-pups. Don't think mine qualifies as a “fox red” .. but she is a dark yeller  
“Penny” out of Copper: 







And , just for fun - here’s my true "fox red” “Skeeter” :

(out of some messed up Chihuahua X some messed up dachshund; and left their poor child out in the street):


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

My Copper daughter "Tip". Bred by RTFer Ken Archer.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is another of FC AFC Jamie's son's HRCH Sundown's Loaded To The Maxx (FC AFC Jamie X Longbranch Dixie Dancer QAA) Dixie is the dam of NAFC Dr Copper PHD..


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

webfootkennel of IL said:


> Jake Dog owned by Jeremy Shafer


ABSOLUTLY STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Van Ames (Feb 11, 2005)

HA! I knew that was a copper puppy the second I saw that photo. Copper’s Dam is due all the credit for those loving eyes she passed on to her pups and grand-pups. Don't think mine qualifies as a “fox red” .. but she is a dark yeller .

I thought the same thing when I saw the photo,
Penny certainly did pass the eyes on. 

Van


----------



## cravendawg (Aug 3, 2004)

View attachment 6735

AFC Winifox Penny From Heaven .... another RED dog
View attachment 6743







Pennyr.jpg (67.9 KB) 
Although not as red as her grandmother, Penny, here is Poppy (Rev x Charlee)


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

runnindawgz said:


> Don't think mine qualifies as a “fox red” .. but she is a dark yeller


Mine isn't quite fox red either, but is a dark yellow. Nala is a copper pup too.


----------



## bcraley (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's my boy.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

TollerLover said:


> My redheads. Which one of these things does not belong with the others?


I was going to say the 2 without white on their noses look out of place.  

I will take both.


----------



## Doug Kennedy (Jul 8, 2010)

HRCH Waterdog's Rockhill Wizard MH








Mississippi Nelson Bottoms MH








Waterdog's Gamekeeper JH


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

Doug Kennedy said:


> HRCH Waterdog's Rockhill Wizard MH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As they say in your neck of the woods, Dats My Baby Daddy. Nice seein Wiz again!!!!!!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)




----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

kjrice said:


>


Two Ds two Xs regards,


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Van Ames said:


> HA! I knew that was a copper puppy the second I saw that photo. Copper’s Dam is due all the credit for those loving eyes she passed on to her pups and grand-pups. Don't think mine qualifies as a “fox red” .. but she is a dark yeller .
> 
> I thought the same thing when I saw the photo,
> Penny certainly did pass the eyes on.
> ...


Van,
Tip looks a LOT like her daddy. She will be bred this spring. Stud will be decided pending her EIC test.


----------



## Griddoc (Apr 25, 2011)

KJRICE,
OK the Red Fox made me laugh til I cried!!! Awesome! The G stands for GOLD!


----------



## Van Ames (Feb 11, 2005)

David Maddox said:


> Van,
> Tip looks a LOT like her daddy. She will be bred this spring. Stud will be decided pending her EIC test.


 
David, Please let me know who you are breeding to when you decide . 

Van


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

4xGMPR HRCH HRK ROOSTER SMASHER, MH, QAA

(our newest Fox Red stud dog)


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

the latest fox reds.... out of my boy Valor (Medal of Honor).... hard to believe my baby is now a dad!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Susan,
That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Chelsea_Burrows (Feb 20, 2012)

My youngest fox red labrador retriever, Bentley.


----------



## Chelsea_Burrows (Feb 20, 2012)

Head shot of my youngest fox red labrador retriever, Bentley.


----------



## Chelsea_Burrows (Feb 20, 2012)

My female fox red labrador retriever, Elle.


----------



## Chelsea_Burrows (Feb 20, 2012)

Head shot of my oldest fox red labrador retriever, Bailey.


----------



## Chelsea_Burrows (Feb 20, 2012)

Elle and Bentley retrieving the dummy together


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Three weeks old.


----------



## DrCharlesBortellPhD (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard Chelsea. Enjoy the ride. 

you should post the picture of the whole gang of four 
Kasey is never too far from them...

Charlie


----------



## trinitylabs (Feb 13, 2006)

TollerLover said:


> My redheads. Which one of these things does not belong with the others?


Here is the mother of the one that is not like the others - HRCH UH Trinity's Gremlin Reaper MH CGC (Daughter of NFC AFC HR Dewey's Drake Of Moon Rivers)









Here is her son when she was bred with FC AFC Fordland's Bored Out Ford - HRCH Trinity's God Of Thunder SH


----------



## Griddoc (Apr 25, 2011)

Good looking Red!


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

HR Beau Dakota Garson


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

To Late To Handle Cuz


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's Churchill the other day....he's darker once he fully sheds his winter coat.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I have enjoyed looking at all of the photos of the Fox Reds. Please keep them coming.
Helen


----------



## WI_LabLover (Aug 30, 2004)

Devils Lake 2011 - UH HR Marshall's Sweet Sadie WCX




























Video: http://s730.photobucket.com/albums/...ils Lake ND/?action=view&current=d2fe87b9.mp4


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Some of the fox red pack.










Rusted Tin Lizzy


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

"Dollar"









"Red"










"Okey"










"Siren"


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

My youngest fox red boy is all grown up. Tanner at 3 months old watching marks go down.










Tanner one year later, 1 1/2 years old and all filled out. Ready for Senior tests.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Here's my Fox Red. Humewood Simba from Kiltigan County Wicklow.









.
.


----------



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

Here is my new pup Rooster. 8 weeks old


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

boykinhntr said:


> Here is my new pup Rooster. 8 weeks old


Sure dont look like a boykin


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's a few of Gander.... ducksloughkennel.com



Richard


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Spanky.... She needs 1 1/2 points to qualify for National AM.. Hoping if she does, that Howard will come with me!


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Here is a pic of our 6 month old pup Scully's Copperhead Road (Steve)


----------



## rkg (May 18, 2015)

Here is mine..Indianhead's Rambunctious Riley MH


----------



## agraham20 (Feb 22, 2020)

Roosters super sonic red rocket JH (Braun)


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)




----------

